# Furti in appartamento



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2019)

IL mio paesello, da un paio di settimane è sotto assedio di una banda di ladri che svaligiano case tutte le sere tra le 18 e le 20.
Inferriate divelte, antifurti ignorati, porte blindate aperte, cani avvelenati.
Le forze dell'ordine non riescono a controllare tutto il territorio e noi cittadini subiamo e ci lamentiamo.
Non è che ci si possa fare giustizia da soli, anche perché non ne siamo capaci e poi si va nelle grane.
E quindi? IL sindaco da la colpa ai carabinieri, i carabinieri danno la colpa alla polizia locale che sta sotto al sindaco e intanto noi viviamo nel terrore ed ogni rumore ci fa sobbalzare.
Abbiamo fondato i gruppi di controllo  del vicinato, ma non è che funzionino poi granché, poi ci sono quelli di destra che vorrebbero fare squadrismo e ronde di quartiere, ci hanno già provato anni fa, poi quando hanno incontrato i ladri, quelli veri e non gli zingari, se la sono data a gambe.
Voi dalle vostre parti come siete messi?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

In via Padova non ho problemi.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In via Padova non ho problemi.


Non ti invidio comunque.
Ci sono ancora i due cinema porno? Ci andavo da ragazzo.


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2019)

Io ho antifurto, porta blindata e inferriate.
Due vetri rotti all'auto l'anno scorso.
Ogni tot fanno box e cantine.
Sono ragazzetti rom e tossici in generale per queste cose.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

È capitato nelle varie zone in cui ho abitato, negli anni; ma erano perlopiù zingari.
Anzi, trovo che oggi siano diminuiti rispetto ad un tempo.
I "ladri veri" vanno dove sanno che c'è ricchezza; non dai poracci.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2019)

Mai una mosca. L'unico furto subito negli anni, una donna delle pulizie licenziata che si era fatta le chiavi.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È capitato nelle varie zone in cui ho abitato, negli anni; ma erano perlopiù zingari.
> Anzi, trovo che oggi siano diminuiti rispetto ad un tempo.
> I "ladri veri" vanno dove sanno che c'è ricchezza; non dai poracci.


Diglielo alla coppia di pensionati in case Aler che se li sono trovati in casa ieri tardo pomeriggio, che i ladri vanno solo dai ricchi.


----------



## void (31 Dicembre 2019)

Dalle mie parti è successo lo stesso. Ho subito un furto in casa, ci hanno rubato quel poco oro che avevamo, tra cui alcuni ricordi dei miei genitori che valevano più affettivamente che economicamente.
Dopo alcuni mesi la banda è stata sgominata dalla Benemerita.
Erano zingari che vivevano nel campo che il Comune gli ha messo a disposizione e per il quale paghiamo le tasse affinché possa essere fornito di docce, acqua calda, e gas metano. Siamo gente umana noi, mica vogliamo che vengano a rubarci in casa stanchi o non in ordine


----------



## ologramma (31 Dicembre 2019)

mi sembra di capire che anche  da voi i problemini li fanno li zingari , nel mio paese  avvengono di sovente ma non tutti dovuti a loro ci sono anche acrobati dell'est , sono stati presi, si arrampicano su per i balconi o dal  tubo del gas anche fino  al 5 piano, comunque quando arrivano le giostre per la festa del paese i furti non si sa perchè aumentano


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

E pensare che io credevo che i grandi furti li facessero gli evasori fiscali


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E pensare che io credevo che i grandi furti li facessero gli evasori fiscali


Ladrano tutti.
Solo che se mentre ladrano in casa tua te menano pure, fa più male.
Meno che stasera parto per Matera, almeno se entrano io non sono in casa, facciano quel che vogliono, non piango per le cose perse o rotte.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diglielo alla coppia di pensionati in case Aler che se li sono trovati in casa ieri tardo pomeriggio, che i ladri vanno solo dai ricchi.


Vabbè...anche mia suocera faceva entrare i truffatori ed è successo almeno cinque volte ; fortuna non è mai successo niente: prendevano il malloppo ,il caffè ,ringraziavano e se ne andavano. La violenza sugli anziani è sempre un qualcosa che deve farci riflettere sui valori trasmesse alle ultime generazioni; al netto della delinquenza di importazione , moldava,ucraina, bulgara ecc...


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè...anche mia suocera faceva entrare i truffatori ed è successo almeno cinque volte ; fortuna non è mai successo niente: prendevano il malloppo ,il caffè ,ringraziavano e se ne andavano. La violenza sugli anziani è sempre un qualcosa che deve farci riflettere sui valori trasmesse alle ultime generazioni; al netto della delinquenza di importazione , moldava,ucraina, bulgara ecc...


Stamattina nel gruppo ci controllo del vicinato, ove c'è anche la polizia locale, è stato scritto che è una banda di bulgari. Non ho idea di come lo sappiano.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Stamattina nel gruppo ci controllo del vicinato, ove c'è anche la polizia locale, è stato scritto che è una banda di bulgari. Non ho idea di come lo sappiano.


Se sono arrivate le giostre.....
La famosa chiave bulgara ....eh..eh..la serratura doppia mappa è superata. Io sono almeno  22 anni che ho il  cilindro europeo dovunque sia andato. 
Una decina di anni fa mentre stavo andando al ristorante il giorno di Natale mi chiusi fuori con le chiavi all'interno ; andammo a mangiare Certo ,con uno spirito non troppo sollevato, al ritorno nel tardo pomeriggio dovetti chiamare i vigili del fuoco dopo che provai con le lastre radiografiche ad aprirla ,invano. Il bello è che questi non vollero assolutamente niente;  erano  sei persone con un autopompa enorme, ma mi parve giusto dargli qualcosa per la prestazione.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

Ogni tanto mi dimentico di chiudere la porta.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi dimentico di chiudere la porta.


Io lascio le chiavi appese fuori..... puntualmente le ritrovo, oppure qualche vicino mi suona abitudine presa nel periodo in cui stavo nell'indipendente  (per non chiudermi fuori) nella quale ero sempre dentro e fuori.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi dimentico di chiudere la porta.


Beh, almeno non te la rompono.


----------



## void (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi dimentico di chiudere la porta.


Non ti preoccupare, difficile che gli evasori fiscali ti vengano a rubare in casa


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, difficile che gli evasori fiscali ti vengano a rubare in casa


Infatti.
E sono quelli che mi creano danni.
Due paia di orecchini sono una sciocchezza.


----------



## Martes (31 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> I "ladri veri" vanno dove sanno che c'è ricchezza; non dai poracci.


Forse è per questo che qualche anno fa hanno svaligiato tutte le case della via... tranne la mia... lasciando spesso aperto e non avendo allarmi avranno dedotto che non ci fosse trippa per gatti?
..comunque temevo che i vicini pesassero che fossi io la ladra


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Forse è per questo che qualche anno fa hanno svaligiato tutte le case della via... tranne la mia... lasciando spesso aperto e non avendo allarmi avranno dedotto che non ci fosse trippa per gatti?
> ..comunque temevo che i vicini pesassero che fossi io la ladra


Ah...ah .. vero! Qualche sospetto lo destasti ( che brutto verbo).. .
Oppure quella era gente alla quale non piaceva vincere facile


----------



## Martes (31 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ah...ah .. vero! Qualche sospetto lo destasti ( che brutto verbo).. .
> Oppure quella era gente alla quale non piaceva vincere facile


Ho omesso il piccolo dettaglio dei miei 3 dobermann... ma se avvelenano i cani... per fortuna a me mai successo


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> è stato scritto che è una banda di bulgari.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Ho omesso il piccolo dettaglio dei miei 3 dobermann... ma se avvelenano i cani... per fortuna a me mai successo


Se sono addestrati a non mangiare i bocconi...


----------



## void (31 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E sono quelli che mi creano danni.
> Due paia di orecchini sono una sciocchezza.


Hai ragione, sono quelli che creano danni, come li crea l'inefficienza e lo spreco della pubblica amministrazione, l'iniquità di certe tasse, la demagogia secondo la quale basta essere cittadini per avere un reddito. Li creano a te, come a me.
Ma augurarti che non vengano a prenderli, quegli orecchini, perché potresti scoprire che il danno associato, è un po' più del valore degli orecchini. Soprattutto se avevi una figlia in casa da sola che esce giusto in tempo per evitare il piacevole "incontro".


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2019)

Al di là del danno, e' il trauma di vedersi violata la propria casa, rotta la porta, ribaltata senza permesso la propria intimità. E... Il rischio. Se ti entra uno in casa con male intenzioni, non puoi mai neanche sapere fino a che punto si possono spingere le male intenzioni, e quando già viene violata l'intimità, se non peggio discussa l'integrità in casa propria, per me è sinceramente comunque più del danno fatto dagli evasori fiscali. Quelli ledono il patrimonio, e occhei. Deprecabilissimi.
Gli altri ti creano un trauma enorme  (io conosco persone a cui sono entrati in casa, e non avendo trovato niente da rubare se la sono presi con tutto, così tanto per distruggere, giusto per dire). Altri miei amici sono stati narcotizzati. E gli e' andata ancora bene così. Mia nonna da anziana era stata scippata per strada. Buttata in terra. Ottantenne. Da due in motorino. Quelli volevano  "solo" la borsa, dentro c'erano pochi soldi. Il fatto è che far cadere una persona ottantenne strappandole la borsa e' ben più grave di sottrarle qualche banconota.


----------



## oriente70 (31 Dicembre 2019)

Il bello è  che se gli fai male li devi anche risarcire . 
Chi dice che delinquere non paga  sbaglia . 








						Ladro morso da dobermann chiede i danni - Lombardia
					

Ha tentato di introdursi di notte in un'abitazione della Bassa bergamasca, ma il dobermann di casa lo ha morsicato. (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it
				



Ma non c'è INAIL


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sono quelli che creano danni, come li crea l'inefficienza e lo spreco della pubblica amministrazione, l'iniquità di certe tasse, la demagogia secondo la quale basta essere cittadini per avere un reddito. Li creano a te, come a me.
> Ma augurarti che non vengano a prenderli, quegli orecchini, perché potresti scoprire che il danno associato, è un po' più del valore degli orecchini. Soprattutto se avevi una figlia in casa da sola che esce giusto in tempo per evitare il piacevole "incontro".


Voilà. Io penso che nel momento in cui questi rischiano anche per pochi soldi, questi non è che necessariamente scappano a trovarsi il padrone di casa quale "ospite" indesiderato. Stesso discorso per lo scippo di mia nonna: pur di avere una borsa, che vuoi che sia sfracellare a terra una persona? E anzi: vecchia e' meglio, che già la vedi che cammina a fatica. Sia mai che una giovane possa reagire e far perdere l'equilibrio a te. E' questo che mi fa riflettere. Molto ma molto più di un danno patrimoniale.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Al di là del danno, e' il trauma di vedersi violata la propria casa, rotta la porta, ribaltata senza permesso la propria intimità. E... Il rischio. Se ti entra uno in casa con male intenzioni, non puoi mai neanche sapere fino a che punto si possono spingere le male intenzioni, e quando già viene violata l'intimità, se non peggio discussa l'integrità in casa propria, per me è sinceramente comunque più del danno fatto dagli evasori fiscali. Quelli ledono il patrimonio, e occhei. Deprecabilissimi.
> Gli altri ti creano un trauma enorme  (io conosco persone a cui sono entrati in casa, e non avendo trovato niente da rubare se la sono presi con tutto, così tanto per distruggere, giusto per dire). Altri miei amici sono stati narcotizzati. E gli e' andata ancora bene così. Mia nonna da anziana era stata scippata per strada. Buttata in terra. Ottantenne. Da due in motorino. Quelli volevano  "solo" la borsa, dentro c'erano pochi soldi. Il fatto è che far cadere una persona ottantenne strappandole la borsa e' ben più grave di sottrarle qualche banconota.


Esatto foglia.
E stasera vedremo a chi tocca.
E sulla pagina FB del paese già c'è chi scrive scendiamo in strada coi bastoni.
Altro che un paio di orecchini, se ti entrano in casa e ti becchi una coltellata perche hai alzato la voce sai in quel momento lì a me cosa me ne frega di quelli che non pagano l'IVA? Una beata mazza.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2019)

E ragazzi, parliamo della Brianza, non della Nigeria.


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esatto foglia.
> E stasera vedremo a chi tocca.
> E sulla pagina FB del paese già c'è chi scrive scendiamo in strada coi bastoni.
> Altro che un paio di orecchini, se ti entrano in casa e ti becchi una coltellata perche hai alzato la voce sai in quel momento lì a me cosa me ne frega di quelli che non pagano l'IVA? Una beata mazza.


Non faccio il tifo per chi si arma tipo far west. Ma se mi dovessi trovare anche solo davanti a un coltellino con mio figlio in casa credo perderei vent'anni della mia vita.


----------



## perplesso (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> IL mio paesello, da un paio di settimane è sotto assedio di una banda di ladri che svaligiano case tutte le sere tra le 18 e le 20.
> Inferriate divelte, antifurti ignorati, porte blindate aperte, cani avvelenati.
> Le forze dell'ordine non riescono a controllare tutto il territorio e noi cittadini subiamo e ci lamentiamo.
> Non è che ci si possa fare giustizia da soli, anche perché non ne siamo capaci e poi si va nelle grane.
> ...


al momento qui è tranquillo, specie dopo che per via di lavori di ampliamento del porto, hanno eliminato i campi zingari.

se c'è una banda che batte una determinata zona, potrebbe anche essere gente che viene in trasferta.   difficile dire cosa i Carabinieri abbiano in mano, ma se ancora non si esprimono....


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Ma sono : Terin,Teran e Terun...


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Al di là del danno, e' il trauma di vedersi violata la propria casa, rotta la porta, ribaltata senza permesso la propria intimità. E... Il rischio. Se ti entra uno in casa con male intenzioni, non puoi mai neanche sapere fino a che punto si possono spingere le male intenzioni, e quando già viene violata l'intimità, se non peggio discussa l'integrità in casa propria, per me è sinceramente comunque più del danno fatto dagli evasori fiscali. Quelli ledono il patrimonio, e occhei. Deprecabilissimi.
> Gli altri ti creano un trauma enorme  (io conosco persone a cui sono entrati in casa, e non avendo trovato niente da rubare se la sono presi con tutto, così tanto per distruggere, giusto per dire). Altri miei amici sono stati narcotizzati. E gli e' andata ancora bene così. Mia nonna da anziana era stata scippata per strada. Buttata in terra. Ottantenne. Da due in motorino. Quelli volevano  "solo" la borsa, dentro c'erano pochi soldi. Il fatto è che far cadere una persona ottantenne strappandole la borsa e' ben più grave di sottrarle qualche banconota.


Io tanti anni fa misi  sotto l'automobile uno scippatore che avevo visto scippare una signora ,ma probabilmente era drogato ,tant'è che riuscì subito ad alzarsi e scappare; quando sono in quello stato non sentono niente possono spaccare con un pugno il vetro di una macchina senza farsi niente, o meglio sentire niente.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Io ho un parente che da 30 anni abita vicino al capo degli zingari di una certa area geografica (con casa cortile dipendenze ma dormono tassativamente nella roulotte) e come si può capire quella zona era tranquilla si potevano lasciare aperte le porte di casa e le finestre. ma da un paio d'anni sembra che anche da quelle parti vi  sian incursioni di zingari o comunque di   ladruncoli che non si fanno scrupoli di agire in quella zona. Un altro esempio e che ci sono dei nigeriani che catturano uno scippatore gli danno un sacco di legnate e poi lo lasciano andare ! ed è evidente il perché;  non vogliono che si creino delle attenzioni particolari nella loro zona di spaccio. Ma questa è la vecchia mentalità della mafia che proteggeva il territorio in cambio di qualcos'altro in ogni caso non sono belle situazioni.


----------



## Vera (31 Dicembre 2019)

Io ho tre cani, caratterialmente diversi ma tutti e tre coccolosi. Se un estraneo si avvicina al cancello sembrano tre leoni che non mangiano da una settimana. Se l'estraneo entra gli saltano addosso felici, fanno a gara a chi va a prendere per primo la pallina e lo stressano tutto il tempo perché vogliono giocare.
Quindi sono fottuta. Semmai, inauguratamente, entrasse un ladro si farebbero comprare con un lancio di pallina.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io ho tre cani, caratterialmente diversi ma tutti e tre coccolosi. Se un estraneo si avvicina al cancello sembrano tre leoni che non mangiano da una settimana. Se l'estraneo entra gli saltano addosso felici, fanno a gara a chi va a prendere per primo la pallina e lo stressano tutto il tempo perché vogliono giocare.
> Quindi sono fottuta. Semmai, inauguratamente, entrasse un ladro si farebbero comprare con un lancio di pallina.


un deterrente contro i ladri è tenere tutte le luci spente anche del giardino o del parco così che i  ladri non sappiano cosa ci sia ad attenderli. Naturalmente i cani ci vogliono ma devono essere addestrati,altrimenti basta il classico bastardino diffidente che abbaia appena sente qualche rumore. Ci sono dei metodi per addestrare i cani a non mangiare il boccone avvelenato, mi aveva illustrato il metodo un signore con un cane come il mio: tutto fa leva sul riflesso condizionato dell'animale. Si tratta di lanciare delle palline col mangiare (nascondendosi quando è cucciolo ), quando il cane si avventa sul mangiare si tira  con la fionda una piccola pietrina, il cane crescerà con la paura di ricevere una punizione ogni volta che dovesse avvicinarsi ad una palla lanciata anche dagli estranei.
Un cane da guardia non deve giocare con tutti e ricevere i complimenti di tutti , altrimenti perde le caratteristiche per cui è predisposto.


----------



## Vera (31 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> un deterrente contro i ladri è tenere tutte le luci spente anche del giardino o del parco così che i  ladri non sappiano cosa ci sia ad attenderli. Naturalmente i cani ci vogliono ma devono essere addestrati,altrimenti basta classico bastardino diffidente che abbaia appena sente qualche rumore. Ci sono dei metodi per addestrare i cani a non mangiare il boccone avvelenato, mi aveva illustrato in un signore è tutto fa leva sul riflesso condizionato dell'animale. Si tratta di lanciare delle palline col mangiare nascondendosi quando è cucciolo e quando il cane si avventa sul mangiare di sentirla con la fionda una piccola pietrina, il cane crescerà con la paura di ricevere una condizione ogni volta che dovesse avvicinarsi ad una palla lanciata anche dagli estranei.un cane da guardia non deve giocare con tutti e ricevere i complimenti di tutti altrimenti perde le caratteristiche per cui è predisposto.


I miei non sono cani da guardia. Sono tre bassottini giocherelloni. Fortunatamente non mangiano mai nulla che non sia messo nelle loro ciotoline o personalmente da me o mia figlia. 
La zona è tranquilla poi non si sa mai.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> I miei non sono cani da guardia. Sono tre bassottini giocherelloni. Fortunatamente non mangiano mai nulla che non sia messo nelle loro ciotoline o personalmente da me o mia figlia.
> La zona è tranquilla poi non si sa mai.


Pensavo a tre rotwailer


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2019)

Purtroppo stany, lo spray al peperoncino funziona anche sui cani, lo abbiamo scoperto ieri.
Io ho un cane addestrato alla difesa del territorio, ma non lo userei mai come arma per difendere me.
È il mio quinto figlio.
Però è forte, 35 kg di muscoli, fanno la loro porca figura pelo rasato, zampe petto e mascella possenti.
È serio, diffidente, equilibrato e penso tu sappia di quale cane parlo, iperprotettivo.
Solo una volta l'ho visto arrabbiato ed ha sventrato un rottweiler con un morso alla gola, entrato nel mio giardino in cerca di noia.
È servito il manico di un badile e tre uomini per fargli mollare la presa.
Dopo ho saputo che c'è in vendita uno strumento apposta che fa mollare la presa ai cani T.P.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Purtroppo stany, lo spray al peperoncino funziona anche sui cani, lo abbiamo scoperto ieri.
> Io ho un cane addestrato alla difesa del territorio, ma non lo userei mai come arma per difendere me.
> È il mio quinto figlio.
> Però è forte, 35 kg di muscoli, fanno la loro porca figura pelo rasato, zampe petto e mascella possenti.
> ...


Tutti i cani in genere difendono il territorio; bisogna poi vedere come si comportano dovesse entrare qualcuno.... lì dipende dall'indole; non tuti son cuore di leone; la mia ad esempio ha sempre paura ,e non gliela togli. Con gli altri cani si fa rispettate.Qualcuno mi dice che se dovessero aggredirmi lei mi difenderebbe; non so! Vedo solo molto spesso che anche con trenta cm di guinzaglio le persone cambiano lato del marciapiede.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tutti i cani in genere difendono il territorio; bisogna poi vedere come si comportano dovesse entrare qualcuno.... lì dipende dall'indole; non tuti son cuore di leone; la mia ad esempio ha sempre paura ,e non gliela togli. Con gli altri cani si fa rispettate.Qualcuno mi dice che se dovessero aggredirmi lei mi difenderebbe; non so! Vedo solo molto spesso che anche con trenta cm di guinzaglio le persone cambiano lato del marciapiede.


Tutti i cani difendono il territorio, ma non tutti sono addestrati a farlo e soprattutto non tutti hanno nell'istinto il fare la guardia.
Come gli uomini, tutti sanno fare a botte, ma pochi sanno picchiare.
L'addestramento ove io ho partecipato in prima persona come allievo assieme al cane in un percorso che stiamo ancora facendo insieme, da delle regole all'animale ed al suo padrone.
Sbagliatissimo cambiare lato della strada.
Il cane deve avere autocontrollo anche vicino agli altri cani, pensa se trovi un tuo amico col suo cane e vuoi fermarti a fare due chiacchiere, cosa fai, gli telefoni? 
Questo lo si ottene lavorandoci, facendoci esercizi tutti i giorni, da soli e con altri cani, io esco la sera, un'oretta in una zona industriale a fare esercizi.
Vedo in giro cani che tirano, cani che camminano davanti al conduttore.
Questa è dominanza, un cane che domina è un possibile problema.
Il mio mi cammina alla coscia, guinzaglio lasco, se mi fermo si ferma, se riparto e non lo invito a ripartire sta fermo. 
In giardino non abbaia e non fa rumore fino a che non entra scavalcando un intruso.
Fatta la prova. Ha finalizzato l'attacco.
Meno male che l'addestratore aveva una maglia in maglie di metallo.
Ha fatto tutto in silenzio, di notte, buio pesto, questo se l'e trovata al collo esattamente come doveva.
Bisogna avere pazienza e si ottengono dei gran risultati, reciproci.


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tutti i cani difendono il territorio, ma non tutti sono addestrati a farlo e soprattutto non tutti hanno nell'istinto il fare la guardia.
> Come gli uomini, tutti sanno fare a botte, ma pochi sanno picchiare.
> L'addestramento ove io ho partecipato in prima persona come allievo assieme al cane in un percorso che stiamo ancora facendo insieme, da delle regole all'animale ed al suo padrone.
> Sbagliatissimo cambiare lato della strada.
> ...


Io la stavo addestrando presso un centro specializzato,ma dovetti smettere per problemi di tempo. Comunque molti cani hanno ricevuto un imprinting negativo entro i primi tre mesi di vita, e mantengono nel tempo determinate fobie e difficilmente anche il lavoro di uno specialista le risolve.
La mia ascolta, ma è molto ansiosa.
Non mi ha mai creato problemi e con le persone che conosce è molto giocosa.
Oggigiorno il cane è visto come animale da compagnia; nei tempi in cui si poteva ho avuto cani da catena che godevano comunque di grande libertà nei momenti opportuni. Oggi il cane è diventato veramente un membro della famiglia e richiede dedizione,tempo ed energie.


----------



## Martes (1 Gennaio 2020)

I miei li ho presi da situazioni particolari e critiche, senza l'intento di avere cani da guardia o da difesa. Sono equilibrati e docili, molto obbedienti, ma come guardia, a parte la femmina più anziana che lo ha come istinto, fanno solo scena.


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Io avevo un chihuahua tempo fa: era una tigre, non aveva paura di niente; ma è tipico proprio di quella razza essere non dico aggressivi ma  polemici con gli altri cani. Quando mangiava NON si poteva toccare, mentre questa è molto più tontolona le posso fare quello che voglio, nonostante l'apparenza


----------



## Lostris (1 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io avevo un chihuahua tempo fa: era una tigre, non aveva paura di niente; ma è tipico proprio di quella razza essere non dico aggressivi ma  polemici con gli altri cani. Quando mangiava si poteva toccare, mentre questa è molto più tontolona le posso fare quello che voglio, nonostante l'apparenza


Mai avuti cani in vita mia.
Solo gatti.

Però ho vicino persone con cani e simpatizzo molto.. se il cane lo permette, ovviamente.
tranne che con i chihuahua.
Cagnetti rognosi. 

Li farei volare.


----------



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2020)

Mio figlio ha fatto amicizia con una femmina di dogue de bordeaux, dolcissima e bellissima. Ne vorrebbe una  "uguale ma più piccola", perché questa per quanto dolce sia e' molto  "fisica". Al di là del fatto che non sono certo "giocattoli", mi piacerebbe che crescesse con un cane in casa. Fortuna vuole che al momento insiste poco  .


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha fatto amicizia con una femmina di dogue de bordeaux, dolcissima e bellissima. Ne vorrebbe una  "uguale ma più piccola", perché questa per quanto dolce sia e' molto  "fisica". Al di là del fatto che non sono certo "giocattoli", mi piacerebbe che crescesse con un cane in casa. Fortuna vuole che al momento insiste poco  .


È un impegno non indifferente. Conosco pochi ragazzini di 10 11 13 anni che portano fuori il cane che hanno voluto, anzi ne vedo solo uno in genere. Infatti il rischio è che diventino dei giocattolini, anche se in casa apportano una presenza che poi diventa insostituibile in quanto poi è come avere un membro della famiglia.


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mai avuti cani in vita mia.
> Solo gatti.
> 
> Però ho vicino persone con cani e simpatizzo molto.. se il cane lo permette, ovviamente.
> ...


Vero i chihuahua sono dei rompi coglioni ,il mio  era dominante con la gatta  che poi è la stessa che ho  ancora adesso, molto buona e va d'accordo col mio attuale cane. A volte li vedo farsi le coccole a vicenda....


----------



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È un impegno non indifferente. Conosco pochi ragazzini di 10 11 13 anni che portano fuori il cane che hanno voluto, anzi ne vedo solo uno in genere. Infatti il rischio è che diventino dei giocattolini, anche se in casa apportano una presenza che poi diventa insostituibile in quanto poi è come avere un membro della famiglia.


Ma infatti lo sto testando! Siccome so benissimo che il bello dura quel momento in cui ci giochi, vorrei poi vedere come reagisce nel momento in cui inevitabilmente un cucciolo farebbe qualche danno anche ai suoi giocattoli, tanto per dirne una. Lungi dal pensare che lo possa portare fuori lui, ora e per parecchio tempo ancora a venire, ma al limite con uno piccolo lo spazio per organizzarsi ci sarebbe anche. Piacerebbe pure a me, e' che in effetti non vorrei poi vederlo sbuffare davanti a quello che diventerebbe a tutti gli effetti parte della famiglia, a cui pensare non solo quando c'è da giocare, e sarebbe inevitabile che in questo verrebbe coinvolto pure lui, a maggior ragione perché non siamo in trecento in famiglia....


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti lo sto testando! Siccome so benissimo che il bello dura quel momento in cui ci giochi, vorrei poi vedere come reagisce nel momento in cui inevitabilmente un cucciolo farebbe qualche danno anche ai suoi giocattoli, tanto per dirne una. Lungi dal pensare che lo possa portare fuori lui, ora e per parecchio tempo ancora a venire, ma al limite con uno piccolo lo spazio per organizzarsi ci sarebbe anche. Piacerebbe pure a me, e' che in effetti non vorrei poi vederlo sbuffare davanti a quello che diventerebbe a tutti gli effetti parte della famiglia, a cui pensare non solo quando c'è da giocare, e sarebbe inevitabile che in questo verrebbe coinvolto pure lui, a maggior ragione perché non siamo in trecento in famiglia....


Il bulldog francese è tenerissimo...


----------



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il bulldog francese è tenerissimo...


Bello infatti, piace molto anche a me!


----------



## spleen (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E pensare che io credevo che i grandi furti li facessero gli evasori fiscali


Si certo, sono in buona compagnia con quelli che poi i soldi delle tasse decidono come spenderli.


----------



## spleen (1 Gennaio 2020)

Dalle mie parti comunque adesso è zona tranquilla, qualche anno fa una coppia di anziani è stata letteralmente "macellata" in casa da una banda di balordi (albanesi) che poi sono stati catturati ed incarcerati. Uno di loro si è pure inpiccato in cella.
Anni fa l'anziana vicina di casa è stata derubata da un zingarello dei suoi miseri ricordi, e un'altra anziana con una figlia disabile è stata "ripulita" dei suoi risparmi da sedicenti assistenti sociali.
E' chiaro che la percezione di questi che sono definiti crimini minori per la statistica e per le forze dell' ordine sia invece per le persone che li subiscono dei veri e propri traumi.
Ed è per questo che personalmente li considero crimini particolarmente odiosi, perchè hanno come vittime persone non in grado di difendersi, a volte scelte accuratamente da chi li commette proprio per questo.
E chi si accanisce contro chi non si può difendere per me assomiglia molto nell'atteggiamento ad una merda.
Poi è chiaro che qualche volta, a qualcuno va male. Come la notte di Pasqua di alcuni anni fa, quando mio padre ( che era pensionato) si accorse che qualcuno gli stava entrando in casa, con mia mamma che gridava disperata.
E non esitò ad imbracciare la vecchia doppietta del nonno e a sparare sulla stradina, all'auto del palo che si stava allontanando in velocità. (Spero che i pallini dalla carrozzeria abbiano almeno fatto fatica a scollarli).
Ma si sa, sti stupidi vecchietti pensano di essere nel far west, non hanno la più pallida idea dei concetti di modernità, di tolletanza e di comprensione verso questi poveri esseri che vessati dalla società si trovano "accidentalmente" a delinquere.

La doppietta dopo la scomparsa di mio papà adesso ce l'ho io.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E pensare che io credevo che i grandi furti li facessero gli evasori fiscali


un fisco che mi dissangua in questo modo merita di essere evaso


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> un fisco che mi dissangua in questo modo merita di essere evaso


Complimenti!

P.S. Ho tolto una parola che non c’entrava.


----------



## spleen (2 Gennaio 2020)

Ci sarebbero molte cose da dire in effetti OT sul fisco e sulla fiscalità. In effetti evadere le tasse è moralmente ingiusto ed è cavalcato pure da una parte della politica. Bisognerebbe però che la stessa parte della politica tenesse in considerazione che una parte dell' evasione è di vera e propria sopravvivenza; chiedere ad un artigiano che fatica a far quadrare il bilancio oltre la metà di quello che intasca è oggettivamente esagerato e fuori luogo. Specie se poi a Jeff Bezos si chiede solo un obolo. E specie se poi non si scialano e sprecano i denari delle tasse in mille rivoli atti solo ad alimentare il parassitismo di certi settori della spesa pubblica. 
E non è che ste cose siano meno gravi dell' evasione delle tasse.
Per non parlare poi del sistema con cui le stesse devono essere pagate, ad iniziare dal sistema assurdo con cui si devono versare gli anticipi iva su soldi non ancora percepiti, per finire alle contnue "novità" tipo la modernissima fatturazione elettronica che viene applicata con lo stesso metodo sia ad aziende di 3 - 30 -300 -3000 persone. Con costi simili per tutti ovviamente.
Ma vabbè, provate ad aprire una partita iva e poi mi saprete dire.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sarebbero molte cose da dire in effetti OT sul fisco e sulla fiscalità. In effetti evadere le tasse è moralmente ingiusto ed è cavalcato pure da una parte della politica. Bisognerebbe però che la stessa parte della politica tenesse in considerazione che una parte dell' evasione è di vera e propria sopravvivenza; chiedere ad un artigiano che fatica a far quadrare il bilancio oltre la metà di quello che intasca è oggettivamente esagerato e fuori luogo. Specie se poi a Jeff Bezos si chiede solo un obolo. E specie se poi non si scialano e sprecano i denari delle tasse in mille rivoli atti solo ad alimentare il parassitismo di certi settori della spesa pubblica.
> E non è che ste cose siano meno gravi dell' evasione delle tasse.
> Per non parlare poi del sistema con cui le stesse devono essere pagate, ad iniziare dal sistema assurdo con cui si devono versare gli anticipi iva su soldi non ancora percepiti, per finire alle contnue "novità" tipo la modernissima fatturazione elettronica che viene applicata con lo stesso metodo sia ad aziende di 3 - 30 -300 -3000 persone. Con costi simili per tutti ovviamente.
> Ma vabbè, provate ad aprire una partita iva e poi mi saprete dire.


Non è che sia semplice la riforma fiscale e della collocazione delle risorse. 
Non per niente sulla finanziaria traballano i governi e discutono gli economisti.
Nel frattempo che si fa? “Evada chi può”?


----------



## spleen (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che sia semplice la riforma fiscale e della collocazione delle risorse.
> Non per niente sulla finanziaria traballano i governi e discutono gli economisti.
> Nel frattempo che si fa? “Evada chi può”?


Il fatto che sia difficile e che perciò non esima me dal pagare le tasse, non esime nemmeno chi me le chiede a lavorare su questo.
Ti risulta che qualcuno degli ultimissimi governi abbia perlomeno iniziato a lavorare sulla spending review ? Giusto per dirla all'anglofona.
Il coltello dalla parte del manico ce lo hanno l'agenzia delle entrate e la guardia di finanza, che ha il potere pure di farmi chiudere l'azienda e gettarmi sul lastrico solo per errori suoi o sospetti. (Ed i casi non mancano).
Solo, ti ripeto, è facile pontificare col sedere degli altri. In Italia l'ossatura economica è costituita da piccole e medie imprese che spesso - eroicamente - continuano la propria attività nonostante la concorrenza sleale, il dumping economico e l'inefficenza di un apparato burocratico perlopiù vessatorio.
Provate a vendere quello che sapete fare su un mercato senza regole e difese, senza garanzie per il 27 del mese e con un apparato che anzichè aiutarvi vi mette in continuazione i bastoni tra le ruote, poi mi saprete dire.


----------



## spleen (2 Gennaio 2020)

E a Jeff Bezos, che naturalmente è liberal e democratico ed incarna quel progressismo americano a cui le nostre sinistre tanto si ispirano e che ammirano e che tratta i suoi dipendenti alla stregua di schiavi, vogliamo per piacere far pagare qualcosa di più equo?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E a Jeff Bezos, che naturalmente è liberal e democratico ed incarna quel progressismo americano a cui le nostre sinistre tanto si ispirano e che ammirano e che tratta i suoi dipendenti alla stregua di schiavi, vogliamo per piacere far pagare qualcosa di più equo?


Questo sarebbe un primo passo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> un fisco che mi dissangua in questo modo merita di essere evaso


Non ho modo di evadere essendo dipendente ma capisco chi ha un’attività sua e lo fa soprattutto se aiuta a risparmiare anche me facendomi pagare meno


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> un fisco che mi dissangua in questo modo merita di essere evaso


Noi paghiamo migliaia di euro l'anno per terreni ereditati che la giunta di un comune del cavolo ha decretato nel Pgt di qualche anno fa non più agricoli ma edificabili, ben sapendo che risultano invendibili per tale scopo. 
Due stipendi l'anno servono solo per questo. 
Soldi che ovviamente dobbiamo togliere da altre componenti. 
Totalmente assurdo. 
La fiscalità sta uccidendo l'economia italiana.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia difficile e che perciò non esima me dal pagare le tasse, non esime nemmeno chi me le chiede a lavorare su questo.
> Ti risulta che qualcuno degli ultimissimi governi abbia perlomeno iniziato a lavorare sulla spending review ? Giusto per dirla all'anglofona.
> Il coltello dalla parte del manico ce lo hanno l'agenzia delle entrate e la guardia di finanza, che ha il potere pure di farmi chiudere l'azienda e gettarmi sul lastrico solo per errori suoi o sospetti. (Ed i casi non mancano).
> Solo, ti ripeto, è facile pontificare col sedere degli altri. In Italia l'ossatura economica è costituita da piccole e medie imprese che spesso - eroicamente - continuano la propria attività nonostante la concorrenza sleale, il dumping economico e l'inefficenza di un apparato burocratico perlopiù vessatorio.
> Provate a vendere quello che sapete fare su un mercato senza regole e difese, senza garanzie per il 27 del mese e con un apparato che anzichè aiutarvi vi mette in continuazione i bastoni tra le ruote, poi mi saprete dire.


Esattamente.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noi paghiamo migliaia di euro l'anno per terreni ereditati che la giunta di un comune del cavolo ha decretato nel Pgt di qualche anno fa non più agricoli ma edificabili, ben sapendo che risultano invendibili per tale scopo.
> Due stipendi l'anno servono solo per questo.
> Soldi che ovviamente dobbiamo togliere da altre componenti.
> Totalmente assurdo.
> La fiscalità sta uccidendo l'economia italiana.


Dimenticavo... Su quei terreni è stato pure pagato il plusvalore.
Le stortaggini della fiscalità e della giustizia italiana ci sono costate in 10 anni almeno 40.000 euro.
Oltre alle tasse e imposte normalmente pagate.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dimenticavo... Su quei terreni è stato pure pagato il plusvalore.
> Le stortaggini della fiscalità e della giustizia italiana ci sono costate in 10 anni almeno 40.000 euro.
> Oltre alle tasse e imposte normalmente pagate.


puoi aggiungere tasse pagate su affitti non percepiti da inquilini morosi che non si riesce neanche a sfrattare


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2020)

Ma sulle tasse tutti avremmo il nostro lamento da portare

Io qualche anno fa feci vedere a un mio amico commercialista che cambia macchine come le mutande e ovviamente si lagna a per le troppe tasse, quanto pagavo di IRPEF in busta paga in un mese, e a momenti mi sviene davanti

Essu


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noi paghiamo migliaia di euro l'anno per terreni ereditati che la giunta di un comune del cavolo ha decretato nel Pgt di qualche anno fa non più agricoli ma edificabili, ben sapendo che risultano invendibili per tale scopo.
> Due stipendi l'anno servono solo per questo.
> Soldi che ovviamente dobbiamo togliere da altre componenti.
> Totalmente assurdo.
> La fiscalità sta uccidendo l'economia italiana.


A me il caso opposto:  su richiesta del comune Ho annullato la richiesta di edificabilità, nel 2012, la giunta comunale si è riunita solamente nel 2019, pertanto mi stanno arrivando tutte le cartelle da pagare per i 5 anni pregressi.... Chiaramente gravate di mora interessi eccetera, che fanno lievitare il costo al doppio di quello che doveva doveva essere.... E questo si aggiunge a quello che già lascio; Poi ho visto un servizio alla tv dove un castello valutato oltre €2000000 di euro dicesi due milioni,pagava intorno ai €6000 di IMU; E che c**** non c'è proporzione:  su una roba che ne vale nemmeno 200 mila (ma praticamente impossibile da vendere) paghi oltre €1000 euro, sapendo che nel giro di 15 anni è diventata praticamente invendibile, per come avevo già descritto precedentemente abbia influito la crisi immobiliare. E sapendo che gli immobili per un target elevatissimo si vendono Comunque  con molta più facilità...
 Il fatto è che in questo paese tra enti locali ,stato ,forze dell'ordine qualunque esse siano, c'è una marea di dipendenti pubblici da mantenere: sembra di stare nella vecchia URSS, senza Comunque le caratteristiche che contraddistinguevano quel regime, E comunque dava un minimo a tutti un'istruzione a tutti gratuita, la casa il lavoro assicurati.... Questo è un paese corrotto clientelare nepotista.... Dove un prefetto si fa scoprire per una tangente di €700 euro.... Una servitrice dello stato!? Ma se quella abitudine era invalsa evidentemente si tratta di un episodio che si aggiunge a chissà quanti altri! Perché una figura del genere è assurdo che si sporchi per 700 miseri euro....
Solo solo che in URSS per un fatto del genere c'era la Siberia; qui forse la sospensione degli stipendi e funzioni per 6 mesi, che poi con ricorso del condannato verranno restituiti sicuramente con gli interessi.... Si è mai visto un dipendente pubblico licenziato a qualsiasi livello perché ha rubato?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noi paghiamo migliaia di euro l'anno per terreni ereditati che la giunta di un comune del cavolo ha decretato nel Pgt di qualche anno fa non più agricoli ma edificabili, ben sapendo che risultano invendibili per tale scopo.
> Due stipendi l'anno servono solo per questo.
> Soldi che ovviamente dobbiamo togliere da altre componenti.
> Totalmente assurdo.
> La fiscalità sta uccidendo l'economia italiana.


Mettici i pannelli.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> puoi aggiungere tasse pagate su affitti non percepiti da inquilini morosi che non si riesce neanche a sfrattare


Noi ci siamo riusciti in solo un anno grazie al fatto che l, polizia era intervenuta riscontrando che la casa era affittata abusivamente ad egiziani dal titolare del contratto, egiziano, finito in carcere si dice per terrorismo, che non pagava l'affitto però da un due anmi. 
Persi credo un 20.000 euro, o qualcosa di più.
La polizia ci ha consigliato di non affittare a nordafricani perché il riachio di avere casini è molto alto facendoci capire che a noi era andata comunque bene. 
Consolante.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mettici i pannelli.


In uno ci sono. Per la posizione la rendita è irrisoria.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> A me il caso opposto:  su richiesta del comune Ho annullato la richiesta di edificabilità, nel 2012, la giunta comunale si è riunita solamente nel 2019, pertanto mi stanno arrivando tutte le cartelle da pagare per i 5 anni pregressi.... Chiaramente gravate di mora interessi eccetera, che fanno lievitare il costo al doppio di quello che doveva doveva essere.... E questo si aggiunge a quello che già lascio; Poi ho visto un servizio alla tv dove un castello valutato oltre €2000000 di euro dicesi due milioni,pagava intorno ai €6000 di IMU; E che c**** non c'è proporzione:  su una roba che ne vale nemmeno 200 mila (ma praticamente impossibile da vendere) paghi oltre €1000 euro, sapendo che nel giro di 15 anni è diventata praticamente invendibile, per come avevo già descritto precedentemente abbia influito la crisi immobiliare. E sapendo che gli immobili per un target elevatissimo si vendono Comunque  con molta più facilità...
> Il fatto è che in questo paese tra enti locali ,stato ,forze dell'ordine qualunque esse siano, c'è una marea di dipendenti pubblici da mantenere: sembra di stare nella vecchia URSS, senza Comunque le caratteristiche che contraddistinguevano quel regime, E comunque dava un minimo a tutti un'istruzione a tutti gratuita, la casa il lavoro assicurati.... Questo è un paese corrotto clientelare nepotista.... Dove un prefetto si fa scoprire per una tangente di €700 euro.... Una servitrice dello stato!? Ma se quella abitudine era invalsa evidentemente si tratta di un episodio che si aggiunge a chissà quanti altri! Perché una figura del genere è assurdo che si sporchi per 700 miseri euro....
> Solo solo che in URSS per un fatto del genere c'era la Siberia; qui forse la sospensione degli stipendi e funzioni per 6 mesi, che poi con ricorso del condannato verranno restituiti sicuramente con gli interessi.... Si è mai visto un dipendente pubblico licenziato a qualsiasi livello perché ha rubato?


Ma se chi governa è un servo, cosa ti aspetti di trovare sotto di lui?
La classe politica italiana è cresciuta serva degli USA e dell'URSS, per poi perpetuare la stessa logica con l'UE.


----------



## Martes (3 Gennaio 2020)

Ne avessi la facoltà sposterei questa discussione in mondo reale


----------

